# cyclocross tires on tandem



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

We have a KHS Tamania Milano with 700 X 28C tires and V Brakes.The bike is about 5 years old. I'm thinking of riding the C&O Canal and was wondering if changing the tires to 700 X34C cyclocross tires would work for the tow path. It looks like I have plenty of clearance as far as the brakes go. 

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

wobblyRider said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a KHS Tamania Milano with 700 X 28C tires and V Brakes.The bike is about 5 years old. I'm thinking of riding the C&O Canal and was wondering if changing the tires to 700 X34C cyclocross tires would work for the tow path. It looks like I have plenty of clearance as far as the brakes go.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


I've ridden some pretty rough trails and dirt roads on a road tandem with mostly slick 35c tires. I would think a pair of 34c cyclocross tires would run well on a tow path if your frame has the clearance.


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

bsdc said:


> I've ridden some pretty rough trails and dirt roads on a road tandem with mostly slick 35c tires. I would think a pair of 34c cyclocross tires would run well on a tow path if your frame has the clearance.


Thanks for your help bsdc!


----------

